# Programm zum automatischen Backup im Netzwerk



## Dead (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe bei mir zuhause ein Netzwerk mit 4 Computern und einem Laptop (der hin und wieder sich per Wireless Lan im Netzwerk befindet).

Nun brauche ich ein Programm das folgendes kann:
- Ich erstelle auf jedem Pc einen Ordner namens ...
- In diesen Ordner kopiert man alle wichtigen Daten die man speichern will
- Auf dem Hauptpc wird sobald diese angeschaltet ist (und einer der anderen Pc's) auch überprüft ob sich in den Ordnern ... was neues befindet und das wird dann mit den Ordnern auf dem Hauptpc abgeglichen.

Grund ist:
- Ich verschiebe auf jedem Pc alle wichtigen Daten in den einen Ordner auf dem PC
- Damit es auch gespeichert ist sollen diese Daten von dem pc automatisch auf den hauptpc überträgen werden
- So habe ich die Daten auf dem jeweiligen Pc und auf dem Hauptpc

Gibt es dafür ein Programm das sowas kann?

oder habt ihr da ne besser lösung?


----------



## HADEX (5. Oktober 2004)

Beschäftige dich mal mit "Offlinedateien". In der Windowshilfe findest dort was.
Im Prinzip müsstest du auf deinem "Haupt PC" (Server) einen Ordner anlegen.
Diesen Ordner dann im Netzwerk freigeben.


----------



## Dead (5. Oktober 2004)

der ordner ist ja dann im netzwerk zugänglich
ist das sicher von außen

da alle pc einen internetverbingung haben


----------



## JohannesR (5. Oktober 2004)

Evt. Amanda-Win32? *rat*


----------



## HADEX (5. Oktober 2004)

@ Dead: Nicht unbedingt! Du kannst die Freigaben des Ordners nur auf bestimmte User beschränken. Das was du willst, ist mit Windowsboardmitteln sehr gut machbar

1. Ordner auf Server freigeben
2. Ordnerberechtigungen setzen
3. Ordner als Laufwerk auf dem Client(s) mappen (netuse...)
4. Offlinedateien verwenden

Falls du mehr Detailinfos brauchst, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

Windows hat eine Backup Funktion, die es dir erlaubt, eine Datensicherung zu machen.. Da kannst du auch auswählen, ob er alle Daten oder nur die, die seit der letzten Sicherung aktualisiert wurden, sichern soll..

Zubehör --> Systemprogramme --> Sicherung..

Für deinen Fall müsstest du eine normale Sicherung und anschliessend Inkrementelle Sicherungen machen.. Normale Sicherung: Alle Daten werden gesichert.. Bei der Inkrementellen werden dann nur die aktualisierten Daten gesichert (Dateien werden markiert)..
Ob man da jetzt allerdings einstellen kann, dass er automatisch sichert, wenn ein bestimmter PC eingeschaltet wird, bezweifle ich.. Sollte Dir das mit der Sicherung zusagen und es nur an der Automatik scheitern, meld dich per PN.. Ich könnte dir für die Automatisierung ein kleines Tool schreiben..


----------

